# FE October 2013...Harder than other times?



## kimberly9 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just took the FE exam and I found the afternoon portion (Civil) a little difficult. Has anyone taken it more than once and felt the same way?


----------



## ryno (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't think it was harder, although last time I did not study. I think some of the problems may have been hard to prepare for because they were real world common practice questions.

Every section had its challenges, hopefully I passed this time because the new exam changed the reference manual.


----------



## snarea (Nov 1, 2013)

It's truly an exam where you are not really sure if you passed or fail until you receive the results 6 to 10 weeks latet (depending what state you took it in). I really hoped I passed this time. I took it semester before graduating back in 2007. I didnt know much about what the exam was really about. I regret not taking it serious the first time I took it. I didnt study at all or even open up the reference manual before showing up to take the exam. 6 years later decided to take it again. I did forget a lot of the material, so studying was pretty much relearning everything. Take the exam serious for all those reading through this forum, and pass it the first time. I should have retaken the exam 6 months after failing it the first time. Like I said before I waited 6 years to retake it. Overall I thiugh the exam was tough. But hoping I passed it second time around.


----------



## iwire (Nov 2, 2013)

snarea said:


> It's truly an exam where you are not really sure if you passed or fail until you receive the results 6 to 10 weeks latet (depending what state you took it in). I really hoped I passed this time. I took it semester before graduating back in 2007. I didnt know much about what the exam was really about. I regret not taking it serious the first time I took it. I didnt study at all or even open up the reference manual before showing up to take the exam. 6 years later decided to take it again. I did forget a lot of the material, so studying was pretty much relearning everything. Take the exam serious for all those reading through this forum, and pass it the first time. I should have retaken the exam 6 months after failing it the first time. Like I said before I waited 6 years to retake it. Overall I thiugh the exam was tough. But hoping I passed it second time around.


exactly.....come to think of it..most exams i took..lol


----------



## snarea (Nov 2, 2013)

Passing would make a great Christmas present...as we shall find out a week before Christmas


----------



## iam_caring (Nov 4, 2013)

It was definatley a different exam...hrader for sure... I've preapred most of numerical questions but didn't pay too much attentions towards theory but look how many questions were statment type questions? Smaple examples also misleaded me. Will see ...waiting for result!!


----------



## John QPE (Nov 4, 2013)

iam_caring said:


> It was definatley a different exam...hrader for sure... I've preapred most of numerical questions but didn't pay too much attentions towards theory but look how many questions were statment type questions? Smaple examples also misleaded me. Will see ...waiting for result!!


 

You need to prepare for this the non-quantitative problems. 25% of the test is basic thoery or definitions. I used the 999 non-quantitative book in my studies, it was very helpful in passing.


----------



## iam_caring (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope I'll pass; if not then will get this book.


----------



## kimberly9 (Nov 6, 2013)

I really hope I pass too, I just felt like I didn't know many of them. I know the pass rate changes, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## iam_caring (Nov 11, 2013)

Kim, Does the pass rate cary from state to state?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe the pass rates that NCEES publishes on their website are based on the overall national average. Some state boards publish their own pass rates specific to their state (i.e. California I believe).


----------



## kimberly9 (Nov 11, 2013)

@iam_caring

I'm not sure I was wondering the same thing.

Do they calculate one pass rate for the entire country or divide it up by state?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2013)

kimberlyann9 said:


> @iam_caring
> 
> I'm not sure I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Do they calculate one pass rate for the entire country or divide it up by state?


Did you read my post above?


----------



## iam_caring (Nov 11, 2013)

@Kim I agreed with Knight.

By the way I am from Canada with Elec background but chose "Other Dis "for PM. When should we expect the result?

[email protected] how was the Electrical PM section. wsa it harder as well?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2013)

@iam_caring, where did you take the exam? Did you take it in the states or in Canada? When I took the FE, I selected the "general" discipline for the PM section of the exam. Either way, you can expect results no earlier than 8 weeks from the exam date.


----------



## snarea (Nov 12, 2013)

Less than 6 weeks to go....


----------



## iahim (Nov 12, 2013)

Last year, when I took the FE, the results were released on Dec. 7 - 6 weeks after the exam.


----------



## snarea (Nov 12, 2013)

By post do you mean mail??? Or do they post it on a website. If so what is the link?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Depends on the state you're in. Information on this is generally included once your application is complete. Most states now post results to the NCEES website. At which time you will receive an email.


----------



## snarea (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## iam_caring (Nov 13, 2013)

@knight

I took the exam in Calgary with PM session as "Other discipline". I thought electrical may be advanced level to pass and its been 10 years that I am out of school so lets see what will happen!

I thought you took Electrical in PM session but your post clarified it.


----------



## kimberly9 (Nov 13, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> kimberlyann9 said:
> 
> 
> > @iam_caring
> ...


Yup, thanks!


----------



## kimberly9 (Nov 13, 2013)

iahim said:


> Last year, when I took the FE, the results were released on Dec. 7 - 6 weeks after the exam.


Right around finals.... I think I'll be waiting until finals are over to look.


----------



## iam_caring (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys---I couldn't make unfortunately. Anybody else in the same boat?

Wish you all good luck!!


----------



## snarea (Dec 4, 2013)

No results for me yet


----------



## HBO (Dec 5, 2013)

no results for me either yet


----------



## E-Ramone P.E. (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in NY, and after being out of college for almost a decade, I just found out I passed the FE exam!!!

I'm thrilled to find this out, and wish all of you the best of luck! It certainly was a bear of an exam!


----------



## Jogfat (Dec 5, 2013)

YES, I thought this exam was harder than the last two I failed. Or atleast that I felt it would take too long to solve many problems I did not see before. I didnt have enough time to finish 58 problems (guessed on these) in the morning but did do about 62 correctly. And for the Afternoon, I did only 32 correctly and guess on the other 28 remaining in which again, I had not seen or knew it would take me a while to comprehend and come up with the answer.

Just checked earlier today and got the great news that I passed on my 3rd time!!


----------



## snarea (Dec 5, 2013)

Jogfat, by guess you mean an educated guess, or just random guesa?


----------



## Jogfat (Dec 5, 2013)

I didnt even get to see these problems so yes All were guesses (just bubbling one letter to get 25% of them correct)! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## snarea (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats awesome. Thanks!!!


----------



## kimberly9 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jogfat said:


> YES, I thought this exam was harder than the last two I failed. Or atleast that I felt it would take too long to solve many problems I did not see before. I didnt have enough time to finish 58 problems (guessed on these) in the morning but did do about 62 correctly. And for the Afternoon, I did only 32 correctly and guess on the other 28 remaining in which again, I had not seen or knew it would take me a while to comprehend and come up with the answer.
> 
> Just checked earlier today and got the great news that I passed on my 3rd time!!






Oh god, I had to guess on a lot too, so hopefully I passed like you! Congrats!


----------



## Jogfat (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Kimberly! I think we all had to guess on many of them! Thats why doing only the ones you know first is very important and then guess on the rest! Good luck and I wish you the best and to all!


----------



## Iceman0502 (Dec 5, 2013)

I juts found out that I failed.

I'm kinda pissed becuase I gave alot of time studying. I just made the cutoff date to register on the final date. I was studying for almost 2-3 hours each night in my basement on my own using the Lynburg book. This was my first time taking the test after being out of school for 7 years.

My head must stay up and so i can take it again this year.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Iceman. I hope you try again and kick its a$$!


----------



## iam_caring (Dec 5, 2013)

I studied for 3 months with 3-4 hours daily so it didn't work for me and it won't work for me in future. I may not appear to the exam next time. Im sure I will not be able to study as hard as I did already!!

Good luck all


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2013)

the FE test content is changing and switching to coputer based so the amount of stuff you have to study is less...that might help


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 5, 2013)

iam_caring said:


> I studied for 3 months with 3-4 hours daily so it didn't work for me and it won't work for me in future. I may not appear to the exam next time. Im sure I will not be able to study as hard as I did already!!
> 
> Good luck all


Do you think a review class would help you?


----------



## snarea (Dec 5, 2013)

I failed


----------



## kimberly9 (Dec 5, 2013)

snarea said:


> I failed




I'm really sorry


----------



## snarea (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks. Hope you passed


----------



## Jogfat (Dec 5, 2013)

Im sorry Snarea. Ive been there twice and it made me feel bad but you have to come back up again and pass it your next time in which I am sure you will!!! Keep your head up, it happens to many of us!


----------



## iam_caring (Dec 10, 2013)

i will retake in April ...........i am not sure about review classes??


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 10, 2013)

iam_caring said:


> i will retake in April ...........i am not sure about review classes??


A review class might be all you need to help you grab the few extra points to pass.


----------



## ryno (Dec 16, 2013)

I passed! Massachusetts - Results are on PCS


----------



## solomonb (Jan 7, 2014)

Colleagues-- It is easier to prepare for this examination using some methodology. Look very carefully on the NCEES web site for the subjects that will be on the test. The new CBT test is much more discipline specific than previously-- hence, the breadth is not as great, but the depth is greater. You should carefully review and really understand each of the subjects that are identified on the NCEES web site.

Really know the subject matter and what they are asking. There is no reason to have to take this test more than 1X, nor is there any reason to struggle to take it 3-4X. Really learn the subjects that are identified on the NCEES web site. If you have gone through an ABET accredited Engineering program, this should be very straight forward. Now, if you barely got through the program, well, OK, it might be more difficult. However, at the end of the day, the test is designed to measure a broad base of your competency that you have achieved in your engineering program.

You can do this-- this is not spooky or complicated. If you are struggling, then you don't know the material well enough to sit for the exam. There is no reason to pay for the exam multiple times. Prepare wisely, take it once and be done with it.

The new CBT rules allow you to take the exam 3X in a 12 month period. I strongly recommend that you really know and UNDERSTAND the elements of examination as listed on the NCEES web site. IF you don't ---- then you are not ready to take the exam. Get this down solid-- really understand it-- then you can comfortably take the exam, pass it and move on with your life.


----------

